# عـلمتني الثورة . .



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2011)

عـلمتني الثورة . .

 غاب الرئيس 8 شهور . . لم أشعر ولم أهتم

غاب عامل النظافة يومين . . فعلمت من يستحق الإحترام و التقدير أكثر . . !!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*علمتني الثوره ان مافيش فايده في التغيير طول ما الفلول موجودين و مبوظين عيشتنا .... و اولهم عصام قرف الي لما المعلمين و السواقيين مضربين عن العمل عشان حقهم في الكرامه الانسانيه ولا اقول حقهم في الحياه وراهم وجهه الجقيقي و العين الحمرا....علي ايه يا خويا في انجلترا سواق الاتوبيس بياخد 2000 جنيه استرليني و في مصر 200 جنيه مصري شوفوا فرق السما و الارض ...اه نسيت اصل الانجليزي بني ادم و المصري #######حتي لو قامت 200 ثوره

علمتني الثوره ان الفلول نفوذهم اقوي مما ينبغي و ان التفاخر بعدم اراقه الدماء في الثوره خطا لانه كان ينبغي اراقه دم الرئيس المخلوع و عائلته و من يتشدد له و الاسلاميين في يوم واحد بالمقصله كما حدث اثناء الثوره الفرنسيه الي طهرت كله و خلت الناس تبدا علي نظافه

علمتني الثوره ان الجيش حامي مبارك لا حامي الثوره و انه سرقها و تحكم بها لحسابه و اخر قيام برلمان شرعي و رئيس شرعي بلا مبرر و ان  المجلس العسكري تاخر في الانتخابات و اقام اعلان دستوري باطل حتي وضعهم السلفيين اعداء الوطن في مازق بجمعه تطبيق الشريعه و هذا ما اضطر المجلس لفتح الباب للفلول حتي يحدثوا توازن مع الاسلاميين اعداء الوطن و التقدم

علمتني الثوره انه كان ينبغي اعدام كبار الفلول في ميدان عام حتي يتعظ صغارهم مقبلي ارجل مبارك و قوادين نظامه مثل الكلاب لاجل لقمه

فلول ام الخلول و الاظلاميين شغالين الله ينور ....

مبروك يا طنطاوي و لا عزاء لي ....
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*اللفظ مش بالدرجه يا دونا كدا هتخلي الناس تاخد فكره غلط ...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اللفظ مش بالدرجه يا دونا كدا هتخلي الناس تاخد فكره غلط ...*​



*المصرى مش كلب ولا عمره هيكون كلب يا استاذه تروث
ممكن تعبرى عن اللى جواكى  زى ما تحبى  من غير استخدام لفظ زى ده *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المصرى مش كلب ولا عمره هيكون كلب يا استاذه تروث
> ممكن تعبرى عن اللى جواكى  زى ما تحبى  من غير استخدام لفظ زى ده *




*هههههههههههههههه شوفي ربنا بقي اديكي قولتي اللفظ الي حذفتيه*

*بصي يا ستي انا ما اقصدش اهانه المصريين لاني مصريه مش كويتيه او لبنانيه صدقيني و ان كنت افخر لو كنت اوروبيه و ان كان لا يتعارض مع حبي للبلد دي و اعتزازي بيها*


*انا بقصد باللفظ هوان المصري علي الكبار راكبي العربيات المكيفه و كأننا كلاب او اللهم احفظنا مش بني ادمين اساسا*

*بس كدا انما لا اقصد اهانه يا قمر*

*بس الي غايظني بقي تعديل اي شتيمه في جمال ابن ماما سوزان*

*يالا معلش احنا الي يهمنا ما تزعليش و بس و كفايه مشغولياتك و مسئولياتك و مسئوليتنا جميعا*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه شوفي ربنا بقي اديكي قولتي اللفظ الي حذفتيه*
> 
> *بصي يا ستي انا ما اقصدش اهانه المصريين لاني مصريه مش كويتيه او لبنانيه صدقيني و ان كنت افخر لو كنت اوروبيه و ان كان لا يتعارض مع حبي للبلد دي و اعتزازي بيها*
> 
> ...



*لا يا حبيبتى التوضيح مقصود علشان انتى خوفتى لحسن حد يفهم انك قلتى ع المصرى حاجه اكبر من كونه كلب فلزم التوضيح
ولا تتغاظى ولا حاجه احنا بنحذف اى شتيمه او اهانه لاى شخص ان كان ده قانون بيمشى ع الكل وصفحات منتدى بنحرص ع نضافته 
اكيد انا مش زعلانه وشكرا لحسن لتقديرك يا قمر
 وسورى يا كوينا لتشتييت موضوعك الغير مقصود*


----------



## grges monir (29 سبتمبر 2011)

ماهو غياب النظام
 ادى  الى غياب المسئول والمسئول عنة كوينا
هى حلقة مش ينفع نفك منها حلقة الباقى هيكر زيى البلى علىالارض


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2011)

> وسورى يا كوينا لتشتييت موضوعك الغير مقصود



حصل خير ولا يهمكوا

شكرا دونا و تروث


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2011)

> ماهو غياب النظام
> ادى الى غياب المسئول والمسئول عنة كوينا
> هى حلقة مش ينفع نفك منها حلقة الباقى هيكر زيى البلى علىالارض



هيا كوينا مسئولة عن كل حاجة ولا ايه ههههههههه

بعدين بلى ايه اللى هيكر على الارض  ؟؟ ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هيا كوينا مسئولة عن كل حاجة ولا ايه ههههههههه
> 
> بعدين بلى ايه اللى هيكر على الارض  ؟؟ ههههههههههه


تانى مرة  نعيد عشان البية زيى ما كان فطوطة بيقول هههههه
النظام العام مش فرد لوحدة هى مجموعة مؤسسات متداخلة مع بعض لكل منهما مسؤليتها الخاصة
روحتىانتى هديتى هذا النظام ولم تقومى بانشاء غيرة فكيف يكون الوضع
سوف يخلق وضع فوضوى لعدم وجود نظام يحكم هذة المؤسسات وبالتالى عدم قدرتها هلى تنتفيذ اهدافها لانة لا يوجد سلطة
الذى حدث فى مصر لم يكون اسقاط رئيس فقط بل سقوط دولة بكل مؤسساتها كوينا


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2011)

> تانى مرة نعيد عشان البية زيى ما كان فطوطة بيقول هههههه
> النظام العام مش فرد لوحدة هى مجموعة مؤسسات متداخلة مع بعض لكل منهما مسؤليتها الخاصة
> روحتىانتى هديتى هذا النظام ولم تقومى بانشاء غيرة فكيف يكون الوضع
> سوف يخلق وضع فوضوى لعدم وجود نظام يحكم هذة المؤسسات وبالتالى عدم قدرتها هلى تنتفيذ اهدافها لانة لا يوجد سلطة
> الذى حدث فى مصر لم يكون اسقاط رئيس فقط بل سقوط دولة بكل مؤسساتها كوينا



هههههههههه بغض النظر عن السطر الاول مش فاهماه وفطوطة وبتاع

ماشى يا عم 

بس الموضوع فكرته ابسط بكتييير من اللى قلته

انا بقولك لما محصلتش المنظومة الجديدة  او لما اتهدت المنظومة القديمة

وغاب الرئيس والزبال حسينا مين فيهم الاهم  بس كده هو


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه بغض النظر عن السطر الاول مش فاهماه وفطوطة وبتاع
> 
> ماشى يا عم
> 
> ...


ههههه مش فهمتةىاهم سطر
انتى مش لحقتى  فوازير فطوطة ولااية هههه
يعنىانتى فى رايك ان غياب عامل النضافة حسيتى بية اكتر من الفراغ السياسى فى البلد حاليا وجهة نظر برضة هههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2011)

> ههههه مش فهمتةىاهم سطر
> انتى مش لحقتى فوازير فطوطة ولااية هههه
> يعنىانتى فى رايك ان غياب عامل النضافة حسيتى بية اكتر من الفراغ السياسى فى البلد حاليا وجهة نظر برضة هههههه



ههههههههه لا ملحقتهاش للايف بس اسمع عنها يعنى

من الناحية القريبة اه 8 شهور اهو عايشين عادى وجوده كان زى عدمه حاسس فرق؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*حقيقى الوضع بقى مؤسف جدااا
ولغة المخاطبه بيننا بقت شىء غير مشرف لمنتدى مسيحى 
يغلق
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

